# Acavus



## WILT (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's a painting I did of the "Acavus" after she had been acquired by Shell from the Anglo-Saxon Petroleum company .note the colours of the funnel are reversed! as to the later shell tankers.
WILT


----------



## BlythSpirit (Dec 17, 2006)

Was this the 8,000 tonner built in 1935? Check here for comparison with the one built in the 50's.


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

WILT,
Lovely painting, shows all the details.

Acavus (1) was launched 24/11/1934 and completed in May 1935, built by Workman Clark & Co. Belfast, Northern Ireland, Yard No. 536. 
Official No. 163564, Callsign GYDF, 8010 Gross Tons, 12,050 DWT
Loa 146.6m, Beam 18.29m, Draft 8.38m. Single Diesel Engine, 4000 Shp.
1935-1952 for Anglo Saxon Petroleum Co Ltd, London. 
Converted October 1943 at Falmouth, to Rapana Class Merchant Aircraft Carrier, Pennant MA. 
After the war, the ship was rebuilt for merchant service. 
1952-1963 transferredto Shell France, renamed Iacara. 
Scrapped 18/04/1963, La Seine, France.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wilt a very nice painting, congratulations.


----------



## WILT (Jul 30, 2007)

Since you've brought up the existence of the later "Acavus" .I'll relate an amusing aside .The picture I showed in the previous post was painted for a Friend and fellow artist in Cardiff name of Connie Weston .Her husband Keith had sailed on her for quite some time apparently. He had passed away a few years previous and she wanted a momento of his seafaring days. 

When the picture was finished she thought it too large for her new smaller house and so I made a giclee print for her and kept the original.We moved to Pembs. and set up our little gallery outside the house and a chap comes in and sees the Acavus painting and says he must have it cos' he sailed on her and actually fell off a bosuns chair whilst painting the funnel and broke his neck.

So I was delighted and sold the picture to him.

A few weeks later he returned to the gallery and told me he had not in fact been on this Acavus but the later one and promptly commissioned me to paint that one too .So he has both ""Acavi"" on his walls and here it is that painting (the image is slightly burnt out due to using a mustek digital)


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

Yet another nice painting Wilt.

Acavus (2) was launched 05/05/1958 and completed in Sept 1958, built by Bremer Vulkan Schiffbau, Vegesack, Germany, Yard No. 867. 
IMO No. 5001633, Callsign GXQQ, 12,326 Gross Tons, 18,936 DWT
Loa 170.3m, Beam 21.2m, Draft 9.12m. Single Steam Turbine, 7,500 Shp.
1958-1984 for Shell Tankers (UK) Ltd, London. 
Scrapped 02/05/1984, Kaohsiung, Taiwan.


----------

